# Post ARIN Depletion



## VPSCorey (May 6, 2015)

ARIN's down to .20 now.  Not sure why they have not gone the route of RIPE and say /22 and you're done at this point. 

Nobody's doing anything to encourage IPv6 adoption any faster.  Time the government stepped in and give tax breaks for purchases to enable IPv6.


----------



## rds100 (May 6, 2015)

They have reserved a /10 for the post-depletion phase, "to ease the transition to ipv6". I've no idea how they will be handing out IPs from this last /10. It's not like suddenly there will be IPv4 shortage. Big companies are buying big IP blocks even now, not getting those directly from ARIN.


----------



## drmike (May 6, 2015)

Let the dramas begin...

They think the exchange markets are going to work.  I mean such will work to make some folks outrageous sums of money for literally a false scarcity. 

New underfunded startups late to things are going to almost inevitably push hard on IPv6 and fronted gateways with limited IPv4.

I don't see the gravy train on this going so long and far though.  Bubbles tend to burst fairly quickly.


----------



## raidz (May 6, 2015)

FRCorey said:


> ...  Time the government stepped in and give tax breaks for purchases to enable IPv6.


That won't solve anything. They will continue to get IPv4 and probably purchase and not use IPv6 for the tax breaks. Another carbon credit sham is what this sounds like.


----------



## Bruce (May 6, 2015)

/22 doesn't provide enough for a startup to do much business. paying for someone's allocation in the aftermarket is a bad idea. bring on v6 please

those that dominate the market already will prevent v6 being used widely, as it devalues their v4.

IoT will drive v6 into reality, but it will take 2-3 years yet


----------



## Francisco (May 6, 2015)

FRCorey said:


> ARIN's down to .20 now.  Not sure why they have not gone the route of RIPE and say /22 and you're done at this point.
> 
> Nobody's doing anything to encourage IPv6 adoption any faster.  Time the government stepped in and give tax breaks for purchases to enable IPv6.


ARIN has all the major corporations under its belt so it couldn't even if it had wanted to. While Microsoft/Amazon haven't picked up direct ARIN allocations in a good while, they still get some within the last year.

I had assumed that MS/Amazon would've wiped whatever was left clean by now, but it looks like ARIN either started saying no, or they simply got a good deal on pre-ARIN space. I know Amazon bought a /10 not that long ago and MS got some very large allocations too.

Francisco


----------



## Robert (May 7, 2015)

Francisco said:


> ARIN has all the major corporations under its belt so it couldn't even if it had wanted to. While Microsoft/Amazon haven't picked up direct ARIN allocations in a good while, they still get some within the last year.
> 
> 
> I had assumed that MS/Amazon would've wiped whatever was left clean by now, but it looks like ARIN either started saying no, or they simply got a good deal on pre-ARIN space. I know Amazon bought a /10 not that long ago and MS got some very large allocations too.
> ...


Fairly sure it's just about flexibility, as many of us know ARIN have some pretty strict policy about justification for blocks already in-use in your network before assigning new resources.


----------



## Francisco (May 7, 2015)

Robert said:


> Fairly sure it's just about flexibility, as many of us know ARIN have some pretty strict policy about justification for blocks already in-use in your network before assigning new resources.


Fair point but if you're a big corporation they are a lot easier on your.

Cloudflare picked up that /12 & /13 pretty close to each other, yet prior to that /13 the biggest they had was a /15.

If you're a big corporation they'll likely bend the rules on the 3 month periods some. Linode just got a /16 but I doubt they're going to have 65k more vm's in 3 months.

Francisco


----------



## William (May 7, 2015)

> If you're a big corporation they'll likely bend the rules on the 3 month periods some. Linode just got a /16 but I doubt they're going to have 65k more vm's in 3 months.


DING DING DING

If your name is Amazon/Cloudflare you can/could pick up a /12 without much justification - Even Linode is not large enough to do that.


----------



## raindog308 (May 7, 2015)

I am going to laugh my ass off if people start seriously talking about using the Class Es.


----------



## rds100 (May 7, 2015)

Forget about using class E, isn't goind to happen. Too many legacy devices would not cope with it.


----------

